# PHP, CGI auf MS IIS einrichten



## Arne Buchwald (26. Dezember 2001)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinen Rechner heute Windows 2000 gespielt. Die Installation hat eigentlich ohne größe Probleme und Blue-Screens geklappt. Welch Wunder !?!? 

Na ja, nun gut. Anschließend habe ich den IIS installiert. Meine Frage: Wie kann ich PHP und Perl installieren, da ich im Moment nicht die Zeit habe, sämtliche Readme.txt und Install.txt-Dateien durchzulesen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand in ein paar kurzen Sätzen weiterhelfen könnte.

P.S.: In der PWS-php4.reg-Datei habe ich den Pfad bereits abgeändert und diese anschließend in die Registration eingetragen.


Danke,


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (28. Dezember 2001)

Ganz einfach finede ich:

PHP Binaries ziehen und ausführen (http://dk.php.net/do_download.php?download_file=php410-installer.exe). Konfiguriert sich automatisch für IIS.

ActivePerl ziehen und installieren (http://www.activestate.com/Products/Download/Get.plex?id=ActivePerl). Konfiguriert sich auch von selbst! 

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Januar 2002)

Hallo digi,

so, php ist am Laufen. Man sollte doch vorher den IIS beenden, da sonst doch schon das ein oder andere Problem auftritt. Gleich setze ich mich mal mit Perl auseinander.

Danke noch mal,


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Januar 2002)

So, Perl funzt jetzt auch. Allerdings sollte irgendwo stehen, dass noch Berechtigungen im IIS gesetzt werden müssen, da sonst nichts geht.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (2. Januar 2002)

Eigentlich auch nicht weiter's schwierig, ich kenn jetzt nur nicht mehr die Einstellungen, wo man sie findet.

Du musst einem Dir (am besten cgi-bin) Skriptrechte geben, sodass Skripts ausgeführt werden dürfen. Dann sollten auch die PerlScripts laufen. Musst halt kurz suchen wo das nochmal genau ist, es geht aber um die WebDir's im IIS, soviel weis ich noch!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Januar 2002)

So, Perl funzt jetzt auch. Allerdings sollte irgendwo stehen, dass noch Berechtigungen im IIS gesetzt werden müssen, da sonst nichts geht.


----------



## dfd1 (3. Mai 2002)

Ich möchte auch mit Web beginnen, da wir in der Schule gerade Perl durchnehmen (HTML kann ich schon). Darum möchte ich gerne wissen: Was heisst IIS??

THX

PS: Bitte relativ ausführlich, da ich noch ein totaler Anfäger im Web-Bereich bin...


----------



## Woddi (3. Mai 2002)

> The *I*nternet *I*nformation *S*erver (IIS) is the Microsoft web and FTP server.


----------

